# BodyRates



## iphonelike (20 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde

Voili voilou ma première p'tite application vient d'être validée sur l'AppStore.
Bon rien d'extraordinaire :

Le site : http://www.iphonelike.com
Sur Itunes : http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=318972485&mt=8

En gros, Bodyrates permet :
Calcul de vote masse idéale
Calcul de votre indice de masse corporel
Calcul de votre taux d'alcoolémie
Calcul de votre taux de goudron (Tabac)
Calcul de votre taux de poussière (Tabac)
Calcul de l'argent perdu en fumée
Calcul de vos calories
Calcul des protides, glucides et lipides
...


----------



## Gwen (21 Juillet 2009)

Il aurait été bien d'envoyer les info a la rédaction d'iGen plutôt que de poster un message ici, ce qui s'apparente a du SPAM.

Je doit être indulgent aujourd'hui, donc je laisse ton message, mais si tu fait une second application tu saura quoi faire


----------



## iphonelike (21 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour

Je suis désolé, j'étais tellement tout content que j'ai posté comme un fou.
Merci à toi , je vais quand même contacter la rédaction d'IGen.

Désolé.


----------

